# 1:1 Howe Truss RR Bridge Restored - Detail Photos



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Back in 2005 I took photos of the Chambers Covered Railroad Bridge in Cottage Grove, Oregon. It was featured in Garden Railways Magazine and there are scale drawings in Kalmbach's book "Model Railroad Bridges and Trestles". 
















Between the book and my photos I was able to construct the Howe Truss Bridge on my Stanton Canyon Railway.









Well it seemed that in 2006 it was decided that the bridge would need to either be restored or torn down as it in danger of collapsing on it's own. You can read more on the *Cottage Grove *website. I was able to visit in August of 2012 and took these detail photographs for anyone who is considering building a detailed Howe Truss Bridge. I hope these are of use...



































































































If you go to Cottage Grove, I really recommend that you stop in downtown and eat at Buster's Main Street Cafe. Excellent food!
I hope the photos are of help to someone contimplating building a wooden Howe Truss Bridge. 

Russ Miller


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Found a few more photos of the "old" bridge before its restoration.
Russ


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Great pictures Russ. Some really good detail in those. The restored bridge looks so nice, it's like it could be someones new model waiting for some weathering.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent and detailed pix, Russ! A few years back, I think it was after the Tacoma convention, SWMTP & I spent a day just cruising around Cottage Grove, and we wound up 'self-touring' the several covered bridges still in the area. A few of the locals also told of us of old gold mines up in the hills, but there were some sly grins going on, and I never found any!.

It was a fun day -- thanks for the reminder!


----------

